
Negroponte: One Laptop Per Child is now a $75 Android Tablet - mjfern
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/05/27/negreponte-one-laptop-per-child-is-now-a-75-android-tablet/
======
_delirium
It seems like at a hardware level, commercially available stuff is catching up
to something vaguely like the original OLPC vision: a stripped-down but fully
functional portable computer available for circa $100. So basically frees them
up to worry more about the software they're going to put on there, while it
seems their first few years were spent largely on trying to find creative ways
to get costs down without crippling the end result.

